# B8 A4 vs MQB A3 interior dimensions comparison?



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

Does anyone know how the interior space of these two compare, preferably with real world experience?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Not sure on interior, but here is an exterior comparison



















Have you compared values from the recently released UK brochure?


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

ChrisFu said:


>


This is actually very helpful, thanks!

What I am wondering is how the real world rear seat room might compare. I think they may be very similar.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I don't know- an inch is a substantial amount when talking about rear seat room. Based on the overlap of the wheelbases and the greenhouses, I'd say there's probably more than a negligible amount of additional room in the A4. 

I'm slightly concerned because they've almost made an effort to not show photos or videos of the rear seat with the front seat at a "comfortable" seating position. The closest I've seen is the Allan McNish video, but the passenger is seated in the rear passenger seat with no occupant in the front passenger seat. The front passenger seat, which isn't shown in a manner that would give a good idea of position, has no occupant.

Similarly, the rear seat space behind the driver's seat isn't shown. I don't expect this car to have A8L rear seat room, but I also hope it isn't an A4 Jetta. Based on the wheelbases (yes, I know there's more to it than that alone), things look promising. The A4 Jetta is 98.8"; the A5 Jetta, 101.6"; the MQB/ 8V A3, 103.4". That said, I don't reasonably expect that the A3 will have more seat room than the A5 Jetta. I suspect, from what I've read, that the wheel base on the A3 expanded to better distribute the weight over the front axle as opposed to increase the rear seat room in the cabin.

I wish I could get my hands on one of these cars for even half a day to take photos of all of this so we could have definitive answers.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

All I know is that my Golf has enough rear seat room for passengers and I have to assume that the A3 will be at least as good, if not better, given the longer wheelbase.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

VeeDubDriver said:


> All I know is that my Golf has enough rear seat room for passengers and I have to assume that the A3 will be at least as good, if not better, given the longer wheelbase.


This.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

But I am curious how it compares to the A4.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The B5 A4 has a wheelbase just 0.4" shy of the MQB A3. Are any of you former B5 A4 owners? How was the rear seat space in that car? I seem to remember it being... tight, based on comments from others.

:sly:


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> The B5 A4 has a wheelbase just 0.4" shy of the MQB A3. Are any of you former B5 A4 owners? How was the rear seat space in that car? I seem to remember it being... tight, based on comments from others.
> 
> :sly:


But I believe that the packaging of the MQB platform may be more efficient, so more interior space, I suspect.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I don't disagree. I'll just be very surprised if it's as generous as the A5/A6 VW cars.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> The B5 A4 has a wheelbase just 0.4" shy of the MQB A3. Are any of you former B5 A4 owners? How was the rear seat space in that car? I seem to remember it being... tight, based on comments from others.
> 
> :sly:


I had a B5 S4 and the rear places were somewhat just, but still slightly better than my MkV R32.

Amazing that the A3 will reach the size of the A4 of 2000-2002 :facepalm:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I had a B5 S4 and the rear places were somewhat just, but still slightly better than my MkV R32.
> 
> Amazing that the A3 will reach the size of the A4 of 2000-2002 :facepalm:


This is what I am somewhat interested in. B5 vs the MQB. 

The B5 was good for around the town, but long distances, and me being 6' it was a bit tight behind the driver if I had my seat in the proper position and jumped in the back. Not quite legs spread out like giving birth, but you definitely couldn't have your legs closed. 

(yup pretty much typed that)


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> The B5 A4 has a wheelbase just 0.4" shy of the MQB A3. Are any of you former B5 A4 owners? How was the rear seat space in that car? I seem to remember it being... tight, based on comments from others.
> 
> :sly:


From a 12-year old memory of a friend's 2001 A4, it was snug but not uncomfortable for average sized adults. "Tight" is a reasonable description. My B5.5 Passat has WAY more rear legroom by comparison. (Passat interior space was sized in between A4 and A6, and closer to the A6)


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I would agree with "tight" being a good description. I'm 5'9" and the rear of my current A3 (the very few times I've actually sat back there) is pretty comfortable for me. 

That said, I've driven many B8 A4s and there is substantially more thigh, leg and headroom in that car. I don't know what the numbers are, just what things 'feel' like.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

here's the latest review from the uk. he sits in the back so you can see the space for yourself. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBNMLzaQyWQ


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> here's the latest review from the uk. he sits in the back so you can see the space for yourself. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBNMLzaQyWQ


He's 6'2" and he seemed to fit fine. I'm 6'1" so it looks pretty promising.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Fitting someone in the back seat and it being a viable place to put people are completely separate. In my B8 A4 the seat behind me is completely useless. I am only 6'2" and if there is someone behind me, I have to be in a uncomfortable position as well as them.
I expect the S3 to be worse. I would bet that with the front seat all the way down and back there will probably not be more than an inch between the front of the back seat and the back of the front seat. I would love it if there was more, but not counting on it.


----------

